# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] Sammlung aktueller Projektnamen und URLs



## BitH72 (16 April 2013)

Da sich melango immer neue Namen und URLs für seine B2B-Projekte ausdenkt, fällt es wirklich schwer, da noch die Übersicht zu behalten.

Daher folgend eine kleine, stets unvollständige Übersicht:

wir-lieben-grosshandelspreise.de [ABGESCHALTET]
gewerbekunden-marktplatz.de [DOMAIN FOR SALE]
gewerblichhandeln.de [noch aktiv im alten melango-Design (MONDO-Shop)]
mega-einkaufsquellen.de [ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
gewerbe-einkauf.de [ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
konkurswaren-kaufen.de [wird teilweise auf b2b-48.de weitergeleitet - ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
b2b-einkaufsportal.de [ABGESCHALTET]
gewerbe-einkauf.net [wird teilweise auf b2b-48.de weitergeleitet - ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
b2b-kundenportal.de [ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
b2b-48.de [ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
platz-fuer-gewerbekunden.de [ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
online-businessportal.de [ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]
Nachtrag 20.1.17
jetzt über polnische GmbHs
liquidado.de
lieferanten-grosshandel.de



Die Kennzeichnung "[ist ein Projekt der Melango.de GmbH]" stammt 1 zu 1 aus dem Impressum und lautet weiter:


> www.domain.tld ist ein Projekt der:
> 
> Melango.de GmbH
> Neefestraße 88
> ...


 (ehemals Poller)

Für die eine oder andere Projektbezeichnung liegt bereits ein Urteil einer Leistungsklage bzw. einer negativen Feststellungsklage vor.

Wir brauchen stets Euren Input, damit wir die Liste so aktuell wie möglich halten können.


----------



## KessiJones (16 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

mittlerweile scheint die Firma nicht mehr Melange.de zu heißen, sondern JW Handelssysteme GmbH

der Rest ist immernoch der Gleiche. Gleiche Geschäftsführer, Steuernummer, Sitz,....

Bin grad drauf reingefallen :-(


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2013)

KessiJones schrieb:


> mittlerweile scheint die Firma nicht mehr Melange.de zu heißen, sondern JW Handelssysteme GmbH


Ja, seit vorigem Monat, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...u-jw-handelssysteme.29381/page-10#post-365317. In der Anfangszeit haben sie aber erst noch das bereits bedruckte Papier mit der alten Bezeichnung alle gemacht.


----------



## stiffler100 (17 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin reingetappt !!!
Der Firmenname ist bei mir JW Handelssysteme GmbH.
Großhandel B2B.

Ich hab  nicht gesehen, daß es ein Abo oder Vertrag ist.
Was ratet Ihr mir, wie komm Ich da am besten raus. Ich hab auf der Hotline angerufen, aber die Dame ist nicht in der Position, mich aus dem Vertrag auszubinden.
Sie sagt, Ich soll an die Firma schriftlich zugehen.

Freu mich auf Tipps.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (17 Mai 2013)

Tip Nr. 1 ist hier im B2B zu lesen
Kurz gefaßt: 
Verbraucher >>> Widerruf schreiben (wenn innerhalb der 14 Tage)
Gewerblich  >>> Vertragsanfechtung

Begründung und weitere Info findest Du hier im b2b Bereich


----------



## stiffler100 (18 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Also Ich bin Verbrauchen, habe aber den Betrieb meines Vaters angegeben, allerdingt mit meiner Privatadresse.
Kann Ich da dann Ärger bekommen, denn die Adresse ist ja falsch, oder ist das für mich in meinem Fall eher Vorteilhafter?
Was passiert erfahrungsgemäß bei einem Widerruf? Wie wird diese Firma reagieren?

Freu mich nochmals über eine Antwort. Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2013)

Ganz einfach, bei Verbrauchern geht die Richtung bei den Gerichten dahin daß ihnen bei Portalen wie Melango auch ein Widerrufsrecht zugestehen das im echten b2b nicht existiert.
Ein Gewerblicher muß den Vertrag anfechten wg überraschender Klausel etc.
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...u-jw-handelssysteme.29381/page-11#post-365575


----------



## stiffler100 (19 Mai 2013)

Meinst Du dann, dass es auf eine Klage hinausläuft, wenn Ich einen Widerruf schreibe?
Oder lässt die Firma das dann gleich, weil Sie sehen, dass zu dieser angegebenen Adresse die Firma nicht eingetragen ist?


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2013)

Guggst Du auch mal da, noch steht da etwas mehr an direkten Ratschlägen. Wir sind grad am "Umzug" hierher
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Melango.Abzocke/


----------



## annem (3 Juni 2013)

haben eine rechnung erhalten in höhe von 240 euro sind in widerpruch gegangen per einschreiben mit rückantwort dennoch kam der brief geschlossen zurück mit dem vermerk WURDE NICHT ABGEHOLT was sollen wir nun tun


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 Juni 2013)

annem schrieb:


> ...was sollen wir nun tun



Nüx! 

Es sei denn, Du wolltest es Ihnen heimleuchten... dann bräuchtest Du ein wenig Beratung und einen Anwalt


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2013)

annem schrieb:


> mit dem vermerk WURDE NICHT ABGEHOLT


Es kann nicht Dein Problem sein wenn eine Firma unter ihrer Geschäftsadresse keine Post annimmt.
Dazu sagt die ständige Rechtsprechung daß sich eine Firma Nachteile durch dieses Versäumnis stets zurechnen lassen muß.
Abheften das Teil, ungeöffnet wie er zurückkam und nichts mehr tun, außer es kommt wider Erwarten ein echter Mahnbescheid.
Diesem wird "vollumfänglich" widersprochen (Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen) und dann geht der ans Mahngericht zurück.
Feddisch.
Die bis dahin geschickten Mahnpupse werden einfach der guten Ordnung halber abheheftet.


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2013)

Themenfremdes abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ich-hab-mich-jetzt-hier-mal-so-durch-gelesen.43561/


----------

